# Mauvais desintallation de Windows + Formatage Mac OS = Gros Bordel



## Arkhon852 (15 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Premièrement, j'ai essaye de trouver un sujet qui se rapprochait le plus de mon problème mais en vain. Si je suis passe a cote, je m'en excuse d'avance... D'autre part, je n'ai pas d'accent sur mon clavier, donc veuillez m'excuser également pour ça.

J'ai voulu formater mon Mac (mon OS + Windows) pour repartir sur de bonne bases (sachant que c'était le bordel dedans). J'ai réinstaller Mac OS High Sierra et j'ai "tente" de repartitionner mon disque pour qu'il soit en un seul morceau (via le Disk utility). Mais j'ai fait des mauvaises manipulation et je me retrouve sans solution :

1) Lorsque je souhaite utiliser Boot Camp pour réinstaller Windows, cela m'affiche : "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionne". Ce qui ne me permet évidemment pas de réinstaller Windows.

2) Lorsque j'appuie sur la touche "Alt" au début, je tombe sur choisir le disque de démarrage, soit Windows ou Macintosh HD. Normalement, je ne suis plus cense avoir Windows dessus mais il s'affiche toujours et des que je tente de demarrer avec, cela m'affiche une erreur 0xc0000225 (cf la photo ci dessous)







Je poste mes config ci dessous pour vos références (en faisant un diskutil dans le terminal)


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            22.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.4 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB20FD                 16.4 GB    disk2s1
```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

A


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour *Arkhon
*
En ce qui concerne le partitionnement du SSD : RAS formellement parlant. Si l'Assistant BootCamp regimbe > ce ne peut être pour cette raison. Je te propose d'effectuer expérimentalement un rétrécissement (non destructeur) du *Conteneur apfs* > pour créer une partition *disk0s3* en-dessous (opération réversible). Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *60 Go* (avec sa partition support *disk0s2*) > et crée une partition *disk0s3* de *60 Go* > avec un système de fichiers *FAT-32* > et un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande --> on verra bien ce qui se passe.

----------

En ce qui concerne le pseudo-volume *Windows* affiché à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage (touche "*alt*") > il est déterminé par des exécutables Windows (dont un *boot_loader* : *bootmgr* ou *bootmgr.efi* selon le type de démarrage de Windows) résidant dans le volume *EFI* de la partition auxiliaire *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) *disk0s1*. Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* sur la partition *disk0s1*

la 2è liste (récursivement) les items contenus dans ce volume

Poste l'affichage rertourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Merci beaucoup pour votre reponse.

Ci dessous le résultat du "diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b" :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 61 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 59 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 27 583 864 832 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1278068+1) bitmap address (e708)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (13866664+1) bitmap address (ee1a)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 59 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 119348736 sectors in 1864824 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=117598208 drv=0x80 bsec=119377920 bspf=14576 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```

Le resultat du "diskutil mount disk0s1":

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil mount disk0s1
Volume on disk0s1 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
```

Le résultat du "ls -R /Volumes/EFI"

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
ls: /Volumes/EFI: No such file or directory
```

Je dois avouer que c'est un peu du chinois pour moi, mais merci beaucoup pour l'explication


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> on verra déjà que le repartitionnement s'est bien opéré.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Voila,


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +60.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            23.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                +4.1 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.1 GB    disk0s3
```


décrivant la nouvelle partition --> montre qu'il n'y a aucun problème de repartitionnement.

Tu peux passer (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition expérimentale *BOOTCAMP*

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Ci dessous après les deux opérations effectuées :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 61 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1278068+1) bitmap address (6c44)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (13866664+1) bitmap address (6dc4)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 59 999 997 952 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses rapides!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Tout s'est bien passé --> retour du *Conteneur* à sa taille initiale.

Tu peux repasser un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poster le tableau des disques --> pour vérification.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Voila,


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            23.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            ESD-ISO                +4.1 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Tout est en ordre.

----------

Passons à la question de la partition appelée *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) > que tu trouves décrite ici -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


cette partition sert exclusivement au programme de boot du Mac (l'*EFI*). Comme tu vois > elle est de type *EFI* > et porte un volume également intitulé *EFI*. Le système de fichiers générateur de ce volume est *FAT-32* par défaut. Ce volume n'est jamais automatiquement monté pour une session d'utilisateur > à cause du type *EFI* de la partition ; mais il est toujours monté dans le temps du boot (comme lorsque tu démarres le Mac la touche "*alt*" = "*option*" pressée).

Je te propose de passer la commande informative :

```
diskutil info disk0s1
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition

Poste ce tableau ici.

J'ai aussi une question : quelle est la version exacte de High Sierra installée dans ton volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Ci dessous le tableau demande :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil info disk0s1
   Device Identifier:        disk0s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              EFI
   Mounted:                  No

   Partition Type:           EFI
   File System Personality:  MS-DOS FAT32
   Type (Bundle):            msdos
   Name (User Visible):      MS-DOS (FAT32)

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 PCI
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              0E239BC6-F960-3107-89CF-1C97F78BB46B
   Disk / Partition UUID:    57FD95F9-0B44-46BA-99DF-A319E695ADA1
   Partition Offset:         20480 Bytes (40 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                209.7 MB (209715200 Bytes) (exactly 409600 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Free Space:        0 B (0 Bytes) (exactly 0 512-Byte-Units)

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         Not applicable (not mounted)

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              Yes
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```

Concernant la version exact de High Sierra, j'ai la 10.13.6


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Comme j'ai la même version d'OS que toi > je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc croquignolet --> la partition *ESP* est protégée désormais au montage > et il faut une commande *sudo* (qui permet l'exécution d'une commande en droits *root*) pour monter son volume *EFI*.

Donc repasse les 2 commandes que voici :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) > tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* > & la 2è liste son contenu

Poste l'affichage de la 2è.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Je ne peux pas poster plus de 5000 caractères par message donc je me suis permis de le couper en deux.


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBP121_0177_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD                kd_02_14e4.dll
BCD.LOG                kd_02_15b3.dll
BCD.LOG1            kd_02_1969.dll
BCD.LOG2            kd_02_19a2.dll
BOOTSTAT.DAT            kd_02_1af4.dll
Fonts                kd_02_8086.dll
Resources            kd_07_1415.dll
bg-BG                kd_0C_8086.dll
boot.stl            kdstub.dll
bootmgfw.efi            ko-KR
bootmgr.efi            lt-LT
bootspaces.dll            lv-LV
cs-CZ                memtest.efi
da-DK                nb-NO
de-DE                nl-NL
el-GR                pl-PL
en-GB                pt-BR
en-US                pt-PT
es-ES                qps-ploc
es-MX                ro-RO
et-EE                ru-RU
fi-FI                sk-SK
fr-CA                sl-SI
fr-FR                sr-Latn-RS
hr-HR                sv-SE
hu-HU                tr-TR
it-IT                uk-UA
ja-JP                updaterevokesipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10df.dll            winsipolicy.p7b
kd_02_10ec.dll            zh-CN
kd_02_1137.dll            zh-TW
```


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

La suite :


```
/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        msjhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf
malgun_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf
malgunn_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Dans le volume *EFI* > tu as un dossier *EFI* > qui contient ces sous-dossiers -->

```
/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft
```


seul le sous-dossier *Apple* est natif > les 2 autres ont été créés à l'installation de Windows et doivent être supprimés. Le sous-dossier *Boot* notamment contient ceci -->


```
/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi
```


càd. un prédémarreur de Windows détecté par le gestionnaire de démarrage du Mac (touche "*alt*") --> ce qui lui fait afficher le pseudo-volume *Windows*

Passe la commande :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


avec authentification à l'aveugle

Je ne sais pas si le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) bloque une suppression de fichiers dans le volume *EFI* --> la commande passe si tu réobtiens illico l'invite de commande *MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$* sans commentaire. Si c'est le cas > repasse la commande :

```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


et poste le tableau. Si tu obtiens un déni à la passation de la commande --> poste cet affichage.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que je suis suppose obtenir pour le coup


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft

Password:

MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI

BOOTLOG    EFI


/Volumes/EFI/EFI:

APPLE


/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:

CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE


/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:

CAFEBEEF


/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:


/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:

Firmware.scap


/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:

MBP121_0177_B00.fd
```

PS: J'ai remplace mon vrai nom par NAME pour des soucis de confidentialité.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

La commande est bien passée. Il ne reste plus que le sous-dossier *APPLE* > les 2 autres (*Boot* & *Microsoft*) ont été supprimés.

Afin de tester --> 


redémarre > avec la touche "*alt*" pressée > et contemple... l'absence de *Windows*

=> confirme si c'est bien le cas.


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Yes, le Windows n'est plus la! Cela veut t'il dire que mon Boot Camp n'existe plus? Puis je re-installer Windows (via BootCamp) maintenant?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Théoriquement : tout est en ordre --> SSD repartitionnable & suppression des anciens exécutables Windows du volume *EFI* de l'*ESP* -->


tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp...


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Je vais check et je te redirais ça très rapidement...


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Je viens de re-essayer mais malheureusement, cela fait encore défaut... Ci joint les captures d'écran de Boot Camp au début et quand j'appuie sur "Continuer" .


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'Assistant BootCamp refuse de partitionner. Notre expérimentation précédente a montré que c'est parfaitement possible.

Si tu repartitionnes "à la main" (via une commande du Terminal) --> est-ce que tu peux continuer l'installation de Windows ensuite ?


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

C'est très bizarre en effet... J'ai essayé de réinstaller BC encore une fois, et maintenant j'ai un autre message différant du précédant.. De plus, j'ai une nouvelle partition apparement (OSXRESERVED) et même Boot Camp de nouveau. Désolé de t'embêter avec ça mais je désespère a fond. Check les screen shot du message


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         67.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                46.1 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +67.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            24.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 67.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.4 GB    disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 USB20FD                 16.4 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

C'est bien l'Assistant BootCamp qui a créé les 2 partitions -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                46.1 GB    disk0s4
```


ce n'est pas toi qui l'as effectué ?


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

Surement par inadvertance. Sachant que j'ai relance BootCamp pour teste une nouvelle fois si ça remarchais... Personnellement, ce que je pensais faire, c'est de formater et réinstaller OS directement mais je ne sais pas si cela changera quelques chose (le remettre en sortie d'usine), cela devrait il fonctionner?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Tu n'as pas répondu à une autre question : si tu crées une partition *BOOTCAMP* (via le Terminal) > est-ce que tu peux lancer ensuite l'installation de Windows (sans passer par l'Assistant BootCamp) ?


----------



## Arkhon852 (16 Juillet 2018)

J'ai essaye mais a un moment pendant l installation n'a pas pu continuer pour je ne sais quelle raison...


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Si tu n'as pas touché le partitionnement montré plus haut > passe les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions Windows

la 3è récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs*

la 4è rétrécit le *Conteneur* a *60 Go* et crée une partition unique de *61 Go* > avec un système de fichiers *FAT-32* > montant un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*

Si tout s'est passé sans anicroches > redémarre avec "*alt*" ("*option*") > choisis le disque *EFI Boot* (boot en mode *UEFI*) > et vois si W-10 accepte de s'installer.


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

J'ai essayer de re-installer Windows mais en vain. Retour a la case départ malheureusement... Ça m'inquiete car tu a l'air de t'y connaitre parfaitement et que l'on trouve pas de solution.


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Hugues:~ NAME$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            18.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 90.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                2.1 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Avec la situation du diskutil ci-dessus, je devrais avoir la possibilité de réinstaller Windows sans problème? Que puis-je faire sachant que l'on a déjà pas mal traficote le disque.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2018)

Je n'utilise pas Windows > ce qui ne fait pas de moi un expert en ce qui concerne son installation sur Mac.

Il faudrait que ☞*Locke*☜ intervienne dans ton fil : il s'y connaît bien mieux que moi ès Windows.


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Pas de soucis,

Je te remercie beaucoup deja pour l'aide que tu m'as apporte


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2018)

N'ayant jamais voulu installer macOS High Sierra, je constate que depuis qu'Apple à instaurer le nouveau format APFS qu'il y a de sacrés bugs pour installer une version de Windows ! Mais il y a quand même des questions qui demandent des réponses.

1) quelle est l'année de ton MBP ?
2) la version de Windows qui était précédemment installée, a-t-elle était faite avec une version précédente de macOS ?
3) la première copie écran de ta réponse #21 montre que tu utilises un fichier .iso qui n'est pas officiel ! Le vrai nom de la dernière version en cours est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*
4) quel est l'espace occupé par ta version de macOS ainsi que tous les logiciels installés et données personnelles ? Il ne faudrait pas que cela dépasse 51 Go.

Apple préconise un espace minimal de 55 Go, de plus il faudrait qu'il reste au moins 15 Go d'espace libre pour que macOS via Assistant Boot Camp soit à l'aise. Est-ce le cas ?


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Hello Locke,

Tout d'abord merci pour ta reponse! Je vais essayer d'etre le plus precis possible.

1) quelle est l'année de ton MBP ?
*- Si je me rappelle Decembre 2016 (achete a Hong Kong)*

2) la version de Windows qui était précédemment installée, a-t-elle était faite avec une version précédente de macOS ?
*- C'etait El Capitan, que j'ai upgrade par la suite sur Sierra et finalement High Sierra apres. Pour Windows, que Windows 10*

3) la première copie écran de ta réponse #21 montre que tu utilises un fichier .iso qui n'est pas officiel ! Le vrai nom de la dernière version en cours est Win10_1803_French_x64.iso
*- Je m'en suis rendu compte par la suite et j'ai retelecharge la version officielle : Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*

4) quel est l'espace occupé par ta version de macOS ainsi que tous les logiciels installés et données personnelles ? Il ne faudrait pas que cela dépasse 51 Go.
*- J'avais reformater le tout avant d'entamer cette discussion donc au niveau des donne perso, je n'ai que le Windows ISO sur le mac et ayant un DD de 128go. J'avais partitionne a 61go pour OS et 60go pour Windows.*

Avant tout fonctionnait en utilisant Boot Camp sans probleme. Depuis 3 jours, j'ai voulu reformater tout le mac (y compris Windows installe dessus), j'ai fait une mauvais manipulation en voulant desinstaller Windows et sa partition.

Ceci dit, j'ai ressaye ce matin de réinstallé Boot Camp et cela a marche. J'ai meme pu le reinstaller completement. Le couac, c'est que je n'avais ni son, ca ramait, pas de wifi et vraiment tres lent.. Tu trouveras les photo que j'ai prise pendant l'installation : le OSXRESERVED prend 7.5go et quand je faisais "Alt" au demarrage pour voir les boot, cela m'affichait 2x boot Windows (un qui me proposait le programme d'installation et l'autre directement de boot Windows) et le boot normal de Macintosh HD...

Redis moi si je suis assez clair dans ce que je dis. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Sur la photo de partition de OS/Windows (du message precedant) j'avais mis 47go pour l'allocation Windows. Comme tu me dis qu il faudrait un peu plus je compte remettre 60go.


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Bon, j'ai donc reinstaller Windows. Chose faites, en revanche, il se trouve que Bootcamp n'est pas installé a 100% (peut etre la cause de la non presence de wifi, son, molette, etc). J'ai essayé d'aller dans le dossier OSXRESERVED pour finir l'installation. Des que je clique sur le setup de BootCamp, l'instal commence mais s'arrete au bout de 2min (cf les pieces jointes...) et me montre un ecran bleu d'erreur.

Que faire?


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2018)

La réponse #33 est très claire et démontre que tout s'est bien déroulé, donc il faut faire très attention à réserver suffisamment d'espace disque dur tout en faisant attention à l'espace restant pour macOS pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp puisse travailler sans embûche.

En réponse #34, tu mentionnes n'avoir réservé que 47 Go. Bien, l'installation n'ayant pas posé de problème, il faut savoir que si à la base Windows ne prend en théorie que 8 Go d'espace disque dur, que dans un laps de temps très court qu'un dossier système ayant pour nom winSXS fera gonfler Windows jusqu'à 35 Go laissant peut de place. Ce qui sous-entends que très rapidement que Windows sera engorgé/saturé et finira par bloquer.

En réponse #35, tu fais un mélange dans les noms, Assistant Boot Camp est un utilitaire propriétaire de toute version de macOS. Ce dernier va créer une partition temporaire en FAT32 permettant l'installation d'une version de Windows. Par la suite, dans les différents écrans d'installation et conformément à ta copie écran suivante...




...il faut impérativement sélectionner Formater pour que l'installateur de Windows passe le format de la partition temporaire en FAT32 dans le format NTFS pour que l'installation aille jusqu'au bout sans encombre.

Comme tu as déjà fait une installation, je te détaille quand même son déroulement. Bien, l'installation étant terminée et d'après cette copie écran, tu as recommencé avec une partition de 51 Go...




...pas de souci, mais à droite tu as un périphérique, clé USB ou autre support, qui pose problème. Il faut que ce support qui va contenir les drivers/pilotes...




 soit formaté en FAT32. Est-ce le cas ? Pour moi non.


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Pour la reponse #35 en effet je parlais de Windows et non pas de Boot Camp. Desole pour ca.

Concernant, le peripherique dont tu parles, il n'existe tout simplement plus...(sans y avoir toucher) Seulement le dossier Boot Camp. (toujours pas de son, ni internet, ni la molette, etc.)

Pourrait tu me dire les marches a suivre exactement? (Desole, je suis un vrai noob pour ce type de probleme)


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2018)

Lorsqu'on lance Assistant Boot Camp, celui-ci propose de télécharger les pilotes/drivers que tu vois bien dans ta copie écran...




...et par défaut il faut une clé USB formatée en FAT32 _(MS-DOS FAT)_ en utilisant Utilitaire de disque, soit en utilisant un disque dur dans ledit format...




...une fois cette étape réalisée, tu redémarres en étant sous Windows, tu connectes la clé ou le disque dur USB, dans l'Explorateur de fichiers tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui installera tous les pilotes/drivers nécessaires, pour le Wi-Fi, puce ou carte graphique, le son, bref, il y aura tout pour que ce soit fonctionnel.


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

J'avais vu ca en effet en regardant sur internet en revanche, je n'ai jamais eu la possibilite de telecharger manuellement les pilotes comme sur la deuxieme photo ci dessus. Lorsque je lancais l' Assistant Boot Camp, j'arrivais directement sur la photo (en pieces jointes.) et je mettais continuer. De plus, il me semble que je n'avais pas fait ca non plus lors de la premiere installation de windows.

J'ai pas envie de te prendre encore plus de temps par rapport a ca. Mais que suggeres-tu maintenant?


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2018)

Arkhon852 a dit:


> J'avais vu ca en effet en regardant sur internet en revanche, je n'ai jamais eu la possibilite de telecharger manuellement les pilotes comme sur la deuxieme photo ci dessus. Lorsque je lancais l' Assistant Boot Camp, j'arrivais directement sur la photo (en pieces jointes.) et je mettais continuer. De plus, il me semble que je n'avais pas fait ca non plus lors de la premiere installation de windows.


Assistant Boot Camp propose toujours de télécharger avant de faire l'installation les pilotes/drivers... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/ht204923#download

Dans ma réponse #38, tu avais bien cette possibilité vu que les fichiers apparaissent dans la première copie écran. Ou sont passés ces fichiers ?


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

(J'ai vu en effet mais comme je disais je n'ai pas eu la possibilite de les telecharger manuellement). Ils etaient dans le dossier OSXRESERVED (temporaire du coup) de la photo ci jointe. Et j'avais essaye d'installer le setup mais le resultat est l'ecran bleu (Photo response #35), disant qu'il y un probleme.


----------



## Arkhon852 (17 Juillet 2018)

Est ce que le FileVault a avoir avec ca, par hasard?


----------



## AWalkingDead (23 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Après énormément de forums parcourus et de solutions inefficaces, je me permets de rejoindre la conversation !
J'ai un message d'erreur semblable à celui d'Arkhon au démarrage de Windows, et je suis complètement bloqué pour effacer la partition windows (je cherche pour l'instant juste à la désinstaller).

Le message d'erreur Bootcamp est : 
*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer si les manipulations indiquées par Macomaniac seront aussi utiles pour mon cas ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour *AWalkingDead*

Dans ta session de macOS --> va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## AWalkingDead (24 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Merci pour la réponse rapide ! Voici le copié-collé :


```
Last login: Mon Jul 23 23:17:33 on console
mbp-de-remy:~ remy$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            149.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS win                     100.5 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +149.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 844C77BA-30D7-47BC-854B-6848E25E78FF
                                 Unencrypted

mbp-de-remy:~ remy$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

Tu veux supprimer la partition n°*4* (volume *win*) ?


----------



## AWalkingDead (24 Juillet 2018)

Oui exactement pour revenir à une seule partition mac


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

Alors passe les commandes (en copier-coller ; une à la fois) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 844C77BA-30D7-47BC-854B-6848E25E78FF 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition Windows

la 2è récupère son espace au volume *Macintosh HD* > au *CoreStorage* qui le supporte > à la partition *disk0s2* de base

une vérification du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (générateur du volume *Macintosh HD*) est effectée en préalable de la commande n°*2* - laquelle avorte s'il y a des erreurs de trouvées

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è...


----------



## AWalkingDead (24 Juillet 2018)

voilà :


```
Last login: Tue Jul 24 20:53:08 on ttys000
mbp-de-remy:~ remy$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
Started erase on disk0s4 win
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
mbp-de-remy:~ remy$ coreStorage resizeStack 844C77BA-30D7-47BC-854B-6848E25E78FF 0b
-bash: coreStorage: command not found
mbp-de-remy:~ remy$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 844C77BA-30D7-47BC-854B-6848E25E78FF 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 844C77BA-30D7-47BC-854B-6848E25E78FF
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 149 357 158 400 to 250 035 572 736 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 250 035 572 736 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249 678 528 512 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
mbp-de-remy:~ remy$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

Opération réussie.

Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on contemple le résultat.


----------



## AWalkingDead (24 Juillet 2018)

ça a l'air pas mal je pense ! 


```
mbp-de-remy:~ remy$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.7 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 844C77BA-30D7-47BC-854B-6848E25E78FF
                                 Unencrypted

mbp-de-remy:~ remy$
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juillet 2018)

Oui : problème résolu !


----------



## AWalkingDead (24 Juillet 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ton temps !


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
je pense ne pas me tromper en postant ici mon problème car le sujet date de juillet 2018 contrairement à ceux-ci :

https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...ec-lassistant-bootcamp.1297568/#post-13194975
https://forums.macg.co/threads/impossible-de-supprimer-partition-bootcamp.1304278/#post-13278763

Je dispose d'un *Macbook Pro 13 pouces de 2016* et j'ai *High Sierra* d'installé dessus en version 10.13.6.

Mon problème est le suivant :

J'ai installé, il y a de ça quelques mois, windows 10 via Boot Camp. Tout s'est bien passé, ma partition Windows 10 fonctionne comme il faut. Cependant je ne me sers presque voire pas du tout de celui-ci, je souhaiterai désormais supprimer cette partition Boot camp avec windows 10 d'installé pour récupérer tout cet espace. Mais en ouvrant l'assistant Boot Camp, lorsque je clique sur continuer ce message s'affiche (comme aux autres à vrai dire) :

*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*
*Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.*

Toutes ces commandes me font un peu peur donc je préfère te demander d'avance..
Que faut-il faire pour supprimer Windows 10 et retrouver tout mon stockage sur ma partition avec High Sierra (sans bien sûr perdre toutes mes données sur ma partie mac)?
Et aurais-je la possibilité de réinstaller windows 10 via BootCamp dans quelques années si j'en ai le besoin ? (Je ne pense pas en avoir besoin mais je me renseigne )

Voici d'avance le tableau donné par "diskutil list" :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         150.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.2 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         511.7 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +150.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            122.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Ariihere:~ ariiheresenelonge$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *Ariihere
*
Si tu me sers le problème sur un plateau > alors tu récupères la solution en kit --> passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre ; copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions n°*3* & n°*4* dédiées à Windows

la 3è récupère l'espace libéré au magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* de la partition *disk0s2* > et à l'espace-disque virtuel du *Container disk1* qu'il exporte
Poste le retour de la 3è commande - qui attestera soit du succès de l'opération finale > soit de son échec (pour une raison qui ressortira alors dans l'affichage).

----------

Bien entendu > ayant récupéré tout l'espace-disque disponible au *Conteneur apfs* > tu pourras toujours relancer à ta guise l'Assistant BootCamp pour recréer une partition *BOOTCAMP*...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Édit : recharge la page --> j'ai corrigé des errata dans les index des partitions.


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Salut,

Merci de la réponse en kit ultra rapide 

J'ai entré les commandes, la troisième ne me retourne rien il me semble, je te colle ce a quoi elle a conduit une fois entrée..


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 100 684 705 792 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 150 000 869 376 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
```

Voilà


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Hé ! ton problème est résolu (comme l'atteste l'affichage que tu as posté). Pour t'assurer de ce succès > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on contemple le paysage...


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

De suite Chef !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            122.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +702.4 MB   disk2

MacBook-Pro-de-Ariihere:~ ariiheresenelonge$
```

Il me semble qu'il reste toujours un bout de Boot Camp sur le "disk2" non ? Bon après je ne sais pas ce que signifie le "disque image" ..


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Si tu fais la somme des 2 partitions du SDD (*314 Mo* + *250,7 Go*) --> tu obtiens *251 Go* = la capacité totale du disque. Aucun espace libre hors partition notable n'existe donc. Problème bel & bien résolu.

----------

Une image-disque est un disque dur virtuel (exemple : un *dmg*) > qui peut monter un volume comme une partition de disque dur.

Là tu vois affiché un volume *Boot Camp* > avec son statut ("monté à partir d'une image-disque") > mais on ne sait pas où se trouve localisé ce support image-disque.

Passe la commande :

```
hdiutil info
```


qui liste les images-disques en cours d'utilisation > en affichant le chemin de leur support

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

D'accord, je comprends mieux !

La commande semble ne pas donner grand chose :


```
framework       : 480.60.1
driver          : 10.13v480.60.1
MacBook-Pro-de-Ariihere:~ ariiheresenelonge$
```

Au passage merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Est-ce que c'est absolument tout ce qui était affiché ? --> pas possible, si tu as un volume *Boot Camp* monté depuis une image-disque.


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Edit : je viens d'ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque et l'image disque a disparue !

Avec anticipation pour t'éviter de répéter 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            121.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-Ariihere:~ ariiheresenelonge$
```

Contemple plutôt ce paysage


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Non c'était vraiment absolument tout ce qui était affiché, après peut-être que ça a été résolu car je viens de redémarrer mon mac..


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Ton problème principal est résolu.

Si tu as redémarré --> l'image-disque a été démontée de son volume. Tu dois avoir un dmg non monté quelque part (peut-être à : Bibliothèque > Application Support --> est-ce qu'il n'y a pas un sous-dossier intitulé BootCamp qui contiendrait un dmg ?).


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Tant mieux, Il existe bel et bien un dossier Boot Camp mais il n'y a rien dedans .. ou alors faut-il afficher des fichiers cachés ?

*edit *: En utilisant la recherche de fichier, en tapant ".dmg" dans "*Application Support*" il ne trouve rien


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Une commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo ls -R /Library/Application\ Support/Boot*
```


liste récursivement le contenu du dossier

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe > et revalide

=> qu'est-ce qui s'affiche ?


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Oui j'ai déjà rencontré ce fameux mot de passe à rentrer à l'aveugle par le passé héhé !

Rien ne s'affiche après la commande


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Un autre petit problème : en allant sur le second lien que j'avais mit j'ai vu qu'une personne avait toujours le choix "*Windows*" en maintenant *Alt* enfoncé au *démarrage*. J'ai vérifié et j'ai la même chose.

Dois-je suivre cette réponse de ta part?



macomaniac a dit:


> Donc le problème de partitionnement est réglé.
> 
> L'affichage d'un *Windows* à l'écran de choix d'un volume de démarrage doit être dû à la présence d'exécutables Windows dans la volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* (volume monté d'office dans le temps du boot).
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2018)

Pas de dmg :  il a peut-être été purgé ?

Pour Windows --> passe les commandes :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1*

la 2è liste récursivement son contenu.

=> poste le tableau.


----------



## Ariihere (6 Septembre 2018)

Peut-être bien..

Le tableau de la seconde commande *en lien Pastebin* :

https://pastebin.com/LxMuBBMt


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2018)

Dans le volume *EFI* > répertoire *EFI* --> il y a 3 dossiers. Seul le dossier *APPLE* est natif. Les dossiers *Boot* & *Microsoft* --> contiennent des fichiers de prédémarrage du volume *BOOTCAMP* disparu. Le fichier : */EFI/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi* est un prédémarreur de Windows-10 exécutable par l'*EFI* (programme de boot du Mac) > et c'est lui qui est détecté par le gestionnaire de démarrage du Mac --> ce qui suffit pour afficher le volume *EFI* monté dans le temps du boot sous le label : Windows.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
```


la commande supprime les 2 dossiers dédiés à Windows ; elle passe sans commentaire

Après cela > tu peux redémarrer avec la touche "*alt*" pressée --> il ne devrait plus y avoir de volume Windows affiché.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2018)

Note : pour que la commande précédente passe > il faut que le volume *EFI* soit monté. S'il n'est pas affiché monté sur le Bureau > repasse d'abord la commande :

```
sudo diskutil mount disk0s1
```


pour le remonter > puis passe la commande de suppression donnée dans le message précédent.


----------



## Ariihere (7 Septembre 2018)

Re ! 

Merci tes explications sont très claires, j'ai bien compris.
Je viens d'effectuer la commande, tout est réglé !

Petite précision quand même :  Le volume *EFI* était bien *monté* mais n'apparaissait *pas sur le Bureau*. On peut tout de même l'apercevoir quand on ouvre une fenêtre *Finder* dans le *menu latéral* de gauche, sinon lorsque le Finder est ouvert il faut sélectionner *Préférences* dans la *barre des menus*, et cocher *Disque Dur* pour l'afficher sur le bureau. Je sais que tu connaissais déjà ce détail, je précise pour ceux qui liront le sujet au cas où..

Une dernière chose, sais-tu à quoi était dû ce problème ? (Lorsque Boot Camp affichait le message d'erreur et rendait impossible la suppression de la partition windows)
Si ça pouvait être éviter ça serait bien..


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2018)

Content pour toi !

Dans les Préférences du Finder > tu as effectivement 2 options d'affichage des volumes : "*Disques durs*" (= volumes de toutes les partitions de disques attachés en internes au Mac) et "*Disques externes*" (= volumes de toutes les partitions de disques attachés en externe au Mac). Si tu n'avais pas coché la case de "*Disques durs*" --> le Finder n'affichait pas sur le Bureau le volume *EFI* du disque interne.

Pour le problème de suppression / récupération d'espace par l'Assistant BootCamp > je pense que c'était dû à ceci -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.2 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         511.7 MB   disk0s4
```


la présence de la partition de secours n°*4* en-dessous de la partition *BOOTCAMP*. L'Assistant BootCamp gère la suppression / récupération d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* solitaire > je ne suis pas sûr qu'il gère la suppression / récupération de plus d'une partition dédiée à Windows.


----------



## Ariihere (7 Septembre 2018)

Oui elle n'était pas cochée, maintenant elle l'est.

D'accord, ça semblerait logique.. l'assistant se retrouverait donc un peu perdu.
Mais cette partition de secours se serait installée après une certaine manipulation ? Si il est possible d'empêcher ça, ça pourrait confirmer les doutes.

Merci pour tout


----------



## macomaniac (7 Septembre 2018)

La partition de secours me paraît s'installer avec l'installation de Windows-10 (inconnue avant). C'est le programme d'installation de Windows qui doit la créer. En principe un Assistant BootCamp permettant l'installation de Windows-10 > devrait aussi savoir gérer la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP* de Windows et de sa partition de secours. Y aurait-il un problème à ce niveau-là ? - aucune idée...


----------



## Ariihere (7 Septembre 2018)

Oui, si elle s'installe lors de l'installation de Windows 10, ça veut dire que l'assistant doit gérer les deux partitions lors de la suppression, car certains n'ont pas de problème à supprimer la *partition* *BootCamp* via l'Assistant BootCamp...

Peut-être un problème avec une certaine mise à jour ? ou alors un truc à ne pas installer ?

Avant de poster mon problème, j'avais effectué une mise à jour, que Windows m'a indiqué via le message "Des mises à jours sont prêtes à être installées, redémarrer l'ordinateur pour finir l'installation" à peu de choses près, qui a automatiquement changer ma partition sur laquelle je boot au démarrage.. Peut-être que ça a avoir avec ça ? - ou pas du tout..


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2018)

Ariihere a dit:


> Mais cette partition de secours se serait installée après une certaine manipulation ? Si il est possible d'empêcher ça, ça pourrait confirmer les doutes.





Ariihere a dit:


> Oui, si elle s'installe lors de l'installation de Windows 10, ça veut dire que l'assistant doit gérer les deux partitions lors de la suppression, car certains n'ont pas de problème à supprimer la *partition* *BootCamp* via l'Assistant BootCamp...


C'est durant l'installation que Windows créé cette partition de secours et par défaut Assistant Boot Camp ne ne préoccupe pas de cette partition, il supprime l'espace qu'il a créé, à savoir l'espace nécessaire pour l'installation de Windows. Pourquoi dans ton cas est-elle restée est une autre histoire.


Ariihere a dit:


> Avant de poster mon problème, j'avais effectué une mise à jour, que Windows m'a indiqué via le message "Des mises à jours sont prêtes à être installées, redémarrer l'ordinateur pour finir l'installation" à peu de choses près, qui a automatiquement changer ma partition sur laquelle je boot au démarrage.. Peut-être que ça a avoir avec ça ? - ou pas du tout..


Une ou des mises à jour proposées par Windows n'ont aucune influence sur les partitions, a fortiori sur celle de macOS. Assistant Boot Camp doit créer le boot de démarrage et macOS le gérer en appuyant sur la touche *alt* pour choisir macOS ou Windows. Il y a aussi un Assistant Boot Camp sous Windows qui permet d'imposer un démarrage sous Windows et pour revenir sous macOS il faut appuyer sur la touche *alt*.  Et c'est là le problème en cas de dysfonctionnement. Mais qui provoque ce problème ?

Pour moi, ce n'est pas macOS mais Windows. Quel que soit l'utilitaire comme Utilitaire de disque de macOS ou le Gestionnaire de disques de Windows, il ne faut surtout pas les lancer et tenter de faire la moindre modification sous peine de grave dysfonctionnement.

*Edit :* la partion de secours sous Windows existe depuis Windows 7, elle a toujours été cachée et pesait selon les versions 32 ou 64 bits de 100 à 200 Mo. Depuis Windows 10 elle est devenue plus visible avec le Terminal de macOS ou une Invite de commande sous Windows avec un poids d'un peu plus de 500 Mo.


----------



## Ariihere (9 Septembre 2018)

D'accord, donc le problème viendrait du fait que la partition de secours soit restée au lieu d'être supprimée par L'assistant BootCamp, mais pourquoi on ne sait pas...

D'ailleurs, lorsque j'avait installé windows 10 la partition de boot a automatiquement changé. J'ai voulu redémarrer sous macOS via l'assistant disponible sur windows mais une erreur apparaissait. "Volume de démarrage OS X introuvable", on trouve la solution directement sur le site d'apple. J'ai du le faire manuellement via la touche *ALT*. Or sur macOS il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de problème, j'avais pu re-sélectionner la partition macOS comme partition de démarrage via l'assistant. Donc je pense que tu as raison, c'est du côté Windows que ça pose un problème..

Pour les mises à jours, je m'en doutais un peu. Je n'ai pas modifié manuellement la partition sur laquelle je boot, donc soit je me trompe et j'ai boot sur windows seulement pour la mise à jour, soit elle a changé sans qu'on puisse savoir pourquoi. 

Pour l'utilitaire, Je n'ai fais aucune modification  j'ai seulement regarder à la manière d'un "diskutil list" ..


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2018)

Ariihere a dit:


> D'accord, donc le problème viendrait du fait que la partition de secours soit restée au lieu d'être supprimée par L'assistant BootCamp, mais pourquoi on ne sait pas...


Ce que beaucoup de membres ne mentionnent jamais est lors de la suppression de la partition Windows avec Assistant Boot Camp : est-ce que la partition macOS était déclarée comme disque de démarrage ?


Ariihere a dit:


> J'ai voulu redémarrer sous macOS via l'assistant disponible sur windows mais une erreur apparaissait. "Volume de démarrage OS X introuvable", on trouve la solution directement sur le site d'apple. J'ai du le faire manuellement via la touche *ALT*. Or sur macOS il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de problème, j'avais pu re-sélectionner la partition macOS comme partition de démarrage via l'assistant. Donc je pense que tu as raison, c'est du côté Windows que ça pose un problème..


Donc, c'est bien l'installation de ta version de Windows qui pose problème, car on peut imposer, comme mentionné plus haut, de toujours démarrer sous Windows via l'utilitaire Boot Camp qui est présent dans le panneau des Paramètres. La touche *alt* ne servant que d'intermédiaire pour changer d'OS à sa guise en redémarrant.


----------

